# The Greisinger Museum (in the shape of a Hobbit Hole!) Switzerland



## Eledhwen

I now have an extra excuse to visit Switzerland!

Berndt Greisinger has converted his (and his uncle's) vast Tolkien collection into  the largest Tolkien museum in the world, in the village of Jenins, Switzerland. He has built the museum in the shape of a hobbit hole!


----------



## Gothmog

I wish I could go and visit there.


----------



## Starbrow

I'm going to start saving my money for a visit!


----------



## Eledhwen

I contacted a Swiss tourism promoter, who told me how to get there (in case I manage to shoe-horn it into my budget)

Jenins is a beautiful village in Graubünden's Wine growing region "Fünf Dörfer". 

The closest airport is Zürich. You can take the train to Maienfeld from the airport (change of trains either in Sargans or Landquart) then board the postal bus in Maienfeld (right outside the train station). The bus will take you to village of Jenins.

Or, if you change trains in Landquart, you could even board a postal bus there. It will take you to Jenins via Malans. 

source: http://www.swissvistas.com/


----------



## Eledhwen

I have just discovered that return flights London to Zurich start at under GBP 100 in August. This is looking a bit do-able.


----------

